
Why Central Banks Will Issue Digital Currency - mathiasrw
https://medium.com/chain-inc/why-central-banks-will-issue-digital-currency-5fd9c1d3d8a2
======
known
You cease to exist as an Independent Nation if you can't print your own
currency
[http://www.radicalpress.com/?p=1389](http://www.radicalpress.com/?p=1389)

